# Help Setting Up My New Tool Box.



## sanddan (Jun 19, 2015)

I scored a Kennedy upper tool box on craigslist today and I'm looking for ideas on setting it up with the appropriate tools. Show me your box's and what things you store in it. I am thinking I'll keep my most used measuring tools, drill bits, end mills and other smaller items. Any ideas on the layout? Which items in which drawers? I am not the best at organization so I thought I'd try here for some help. This is a stock photo but it looks just like it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 19, 2015)

I used a box exactly like that for 20 years, it wasn't my first box, so it's organization was at second hand.  the bottom drawer is rough tools, crescent wrenches, tap handles, punches, etc. The next drawer holds larger pieces, 1/2 in thick angles 1 2 3 blocks, etc. The top long drawer holds scales, square/protractor/center finder combination, and lots of feeler stock, from .001 to .030, long and short pieces  the large center drawer holds my Machinery manual. Taps and drills on the three on the left, indicators, parts, wigglers, etc on the right, with small end mills and Easy Outs in the top drawer. 
The top really doesn't have much in it, with a two drawer base under the tool box, the top is hard to use/see in.


----------



## sanddan (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Tom, that sounds like a great start.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 19, 2015)

Just send the box to me and I will fill it up with stuff and get back to you in about 20 years on how it all worked out with storing and organizing…Dave


----------



## sanddan (Jun 20, 2015)

chips&more said:


> Just send the box to me and I will fill it up with stuff and get back to you in about 20 years on how it all worked out with storing and organizing…Dave



Sure, PM me your address and credit card number and I'll get it out to you ASAP. LOL


----------



## Micke S (Jun 20, 2015)

The only thing I know for sure is that a tool box is full within hours and more is needed.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 20, 2015)

Just not enough tool boxes made to hold all my tools , them thar things seem to be matin behind my back . I'm always needing more room for tools and junk my wife says. Look at your tools then the box the tools will help figure out where they will fit my top spot has the boxed letter and number punches and other tall items that won't fit the other draws. Scales in a flat skinny draw ,special bits drills , in another and so on. When you put them you remember if someone else does it you forget. Nice box too


----------



## spongerich (Jun 20, 2015)

Here's a look at mine....


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice Box. I had mine for over 40 years.  I used the bottom drawer to store my mic's.  The first long draw I used for scales.  The tall drawer in the center was where I stored my Machinist Handbook, there should be a knock-out in the bottom so you can push the book up with your finger.  All the drawers can be removed by releasing the spring clip on the side of each slide.  The felt can be replaced if needed.  

Hope she serves you for many years.


----------



## sanddan (Jun 21, 2015)

spongerich,

Dude, you are over the top! I have a total of 4 pieces of HHS. LOL


----------



## spongerich (Jun 21, 2015)

sanddan said:


> spongerich,
> 
> Dude, you are over the top! I have a total of 4 pieces of HHS. LOL



I'm afraid it's gotten much worse since I filmed that... I bought an entire machine shop last month, so I now have another oak box and probably another 30 lbs of lathe cutters and end mills.  I did sell a few with the Benchmaster I sold, but I really have to let some of these go.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 21, 2015)

Just resolve to put them back,  " even if you're going to use them again in a  minute"
...... BLJHB.


----------



## Kmatikz (Jun 21, 2015)

spongerich said:


> Here's a look at mine....


OH MY GOD... You have everything .. I wish i had some of the tools that you have , But ill get there one day!! thanks for sharing @spongerich


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 22, 2015)

spongerich said:


> Here's a look at mine....


Did'nt watch the video but that toolbox is a thing of beauty [And hopefully A JOY FOERVER].
John.


----------



## sanddan (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's an actual picture of the box sitting on my main machining tool box. It's not full yet but just about every drawer has something in it now.


----------



## Andre (Jun 28, 2015)

I've dreamed for a box like that, but a kennedy 3-drawer does work well. Gotta put dividers in it though.

First drawer: hex keys, and lots of them.
Second: Hand tools, micrometers, etc.
Third: Parallel clamps, small and large drill index, etc.

Top: Handbook, calculator, parallel set, flycutter set, etc.


----------

